# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  एक बार इसे अवश्य पढ़े

## INDIAN_ROSE22

एक बार इसे अवश्य पढ़े --
1- 90 प्रतिशत रोग केवल पेट से होते हैं। पेट में कब्ज नहीं रहना चाहिए। अन्यथा रोगों की कभी कमी नहीं रहेगी।
2- कुल 13 अधारणीय रोग हैं
3-160 रोग केवल मांसाहार से होते है
4- 103 रोग भोजन के बाद जल पीने से होते हैं। भोजन के 1 घंटे बाद ही जल पीना चाहिये।
5- 80 रोग चाय पीने से होते हैं।
6- 48 रोग ऐलुमिनियम के बर्तन या कुकर के खाने से होते हैं।
7- शराब, कोल्डड्रिंक और चाय के सेवन से हृदय रोग होता है।
8- अण्डा खाने से हृदयरोग, पथरी और गुर्दे खराब होते हैं।
9- ठंडेजल (फ्रिज)और आइसक्रीम से बड़ीआंत सिकुड़ जाती है।
10- मैगी, गुटका, शराब, सूअर का माँस, पिज्जा, बर्गर, बीड़ी, सिगरेट, पेप्सी, कोक से बड़ी आंत सड़ती है।
11- भोजन के पश्चात् स्नान करने से पाचनशक्ति मन्द हो जाती है और शरीर कमजोर हो जाता है।
12- बाल रंगने वाले द्रव्यों(हेयरकलर) से आँखों को हानि (अंधापन भी) होती है।
13- दूध(चाय) के साथ नमक(नमकीन पदार्थ) खाने से चर्म रोग हो जाता है।
14- शैम्पू, कंडीशनर और विभिन्न प्रकार के तेलों से बाल पकने, झड़ने और दोमुहें होने लगते हैं।
15- गर्म जल से स्नान से शरीर की प्रतिरोधक शक्ति कम हो जाती है और शरीर कमजोर हो जाता है। गर्म जल सिर पर डालने से आँखें कमजोर हो जाती हैं।
16- टाई बांधने से आँखों और मस्तिश्क हो हानि पहुँचती है।
17- खड़े होकर जल पीने से घुटनों(जोड़ों) में पीड़ा होती है।
18- खड़े होकर मूत्रत्याग करने से रीढ़ की हड्डी को हानि होती है।
19- भोजन पकाने के बाद उसमें नमक डालने से रक्तचाप (ब्लडप्रेशर) बढ़ता है।
20- जोर लगाकर छींकने से कानों को क्षति पहुँचती है।
21- मुँह से साँस लेने पर आयु कम होती है।
22- पुस्तक पर अधिक झुकने से फेफड़े खराब हो जाते हैं और क्षय(टीबी) होने का डर रहता है।
23- चैत्र माह में नीम के पत्ते खाने से रक्त शुद्ध हो जाता है मलेरिया नहीं होता है।
24- तुलसी के सेवन से मलेरिया नहीं होता है।
25- मूली प्रतिदिन खाने से व्यक्ति अनेक रोगों से मुक्त रहता है।
26- अनार आंव, संग्रहणी, पुरानी खांसी व हृदय रोगों के लिए सर्वश्रेश्ठ है।
27- हृदयरोगी के लिए अर्जुनकी छाल, लौकी का रस, तुलसी, पुदीना, मौसमी,
सेंधा नमक, गुड़, चोकरयुक्त आटा, छिलकेयुक्त अनाज औशधियां हैं।
28- भोजन के पश्चात् पान, गुड़ या सौंफ खाने से पाचन अच्छा होता है। अपच नहीं होता है।
29- अपक्व भोजन (जो आग पर न पकाया गया हो) से शरीर स्वस्थ रहता है और आयु दीर्घ होती है।
30- मुलहठी चूसने से कफ बाहर आता है और आवाज मधुर होती है।
31- जल सदैव ताजा(चापाकल, कुए आदि का) पीना चाहिये, बोतलबंद (फ्रिज) पानी बासी और अनेक रोगों के कारण होते हैं।
32- नीबू गंदे पानी के रोग (यकृत, टाइफाइड, दस्त, पेट के रोग) तथा हैजा से बचाता है।
33- चोकर खाने से शरीर की प्रतिरोधक शक्ति बढ़ती है। इसलिए सदैव गेहूं मोटा ही पिसवाना चाहिए।
34- फल, मीठा और घी या तेल से बने पदार्थ खाकर तुरन्त जल नहीं पीना चाहिए।
35- भोजन पकने के 48 मिनट के
अन्दर खा लेना चाहिए। उसके पश्चात् उसकी पोशकता कम होने लगती है। 12 घण्टे के बाद पशुओं के खाने लायक भी नहीं रहता है।।
36- मिट्टी के बर्तन में भोजन पकाने से पोशकता 100% कांसे के बर्तन में 97% पीतल के बर्तन में 93% अल्युमिनियम के बर्तन और प्रेशर कुकर में 7-13% ही बचते हैं।
37- गेहूँ का आटा 15 दिनों पुराना और चना, ज्वार, बाजरा, मक्का का आटा 7 दिनों से अधिक पुराना नहीं प्रयोग करना चाहिए।
38- 14 वर्ष से कम उम्र के बच्चों को मैदा (बिस्कुट, बे्रड, समोसा आदि) कभी भी नहीं खिलाना चाहिए।
39- खाने के लिए सेंधा नमक सर्वश्रेश्ठ होता है उसके बाद काला नमक का स्थान आता है। सफेद नमक जहर के समान होता है।
40- जल जाने पर आलू का रस, हल्दी, शहद, घृतकुमारी में से कुछ भी लगाने पर जलन ठीक हो जाती है और फफोले नहीं पड़ते।
41- सरसों, तिल,मूंगफली या नारियल का तेल ही खाना चाहिए। देशी घी ही खाना चाहिए है। रिफाइंड तेल और वनस्पति घी (डालडा) जहर होता है।
42- पैर के अंगूठे के नाखूनों को सरसों तेल से भिगोने से आँखों की खुजली लाली और जलन ठीक हो जाती है।
43- खाने का चूना 70 रोगों को ठीक करता है।
44- चोट, सूजन, दर्द, घाव, फोड़ा होने पर उस पर 5-20 मिनट तक चुम्बक रखने से जल्दी ठीक होता है! हड्डी टूटने पर चुम्बक का प्रयोग करने से आधे से भी कम समय में ठीक होती है।
45- मीठे में मिश्री, गुड़, शहद, देशी(कच्ची) चीनी का प्रयोग करना चाहिए सफेद चीनी जहर होता है।
46- कुत्ता काटने पर हल्दी लगाना चाहिए।
47-बर्तन मिटटी के ही परयोग करन चाहिए।
48- टूथपेस्ट और ब्रश के स्थान पर दातून और मंजन करना चाहिए दाँत मजबूत रहेंगे।
(आँखों के रोग में दातून नहीं करना)
49- यदि सम्भव हो तो सूर्यास्त के पश्चात् न तो पढ़े और लिखने का काम तो न ही करें तो अच्छा है।
50- निरोग रहने के लिए अच्छी नींद और अच्छा(ताजा) भोजन अत्यन्तआवश्यक है।
51- देर रात तक जागने से शरीर 
की प्रतिरोधक शक्ति कमजोर हो जाती है। भोजन का पाचन भी ठीक से नहीं हो पाता है आँखों के रोग भी होते हैं।
52- प्रातः का भोजन राजकुमार के समान, दोपहर का राजा और रात्रि का भिखारी के समान करना चाहिए !

----------


## gill1313

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## Aeolian

21- मुँह से साँस लेने पर आयु कम होती है।

इसका साइंटिफिक रीजन क्या हो सकता है ? यदि कोई प्रकाश डाल सके तो अच्छा होगा .

----------


## sultania

बेहतरीन जानकारी .....

----------


## gill1313

> 21- मुँह से साँस लेने पर आयु कम होती है।
> 
> इसका साइंटिफिक रीजन क्या हो सकता है ? यदि कोई प्रकाश डाल सके तो अच्छा होगा .


मित्र कल को बताऊंगा 
आज थोडा व्यस्त हूँ मित्र

----------

